# Wild Turkey Ridge 3d shoot this weekend



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Great range a mut shoot for any local boys.... John I'll be down that way a little closer to huntin season.... Until then im killin paper!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

*We'll be there...*

We will see you guys this weekend as long as it is not a down pour! See you then!!!!

~William & Sarah Rose


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I copied and pasted this from Wild Turkey Ridges Webpage. Some folks can't get it to pull up...........

William

>>>-------->

Results from our
April 5th & 6th Tournament 

Youth Class
1st Place Ian Rigney 278
2nd Place Zack Hubbard 222


Ladies Class
1st Place Angela Howell 255
2nd Place Tonya Stoneberger 251
3rd Place Donna Howell 233


Traditional Class
1st Place Scott Schilling 146
2nd Place Mark Greer 108


Hunter A Class
1st Place Sean Kelly 300
2nd Place Barry Crabtree 297
3rd Place Rodney Hubbard 295


Hunter B Class
1st Place Jackie Dunbar 291
2nd Place Derrick Crabtree 289
3rd Place Arnold White 287


Unlimited Class
1st Place Jim Burns 289
2nd Place Bob Williams 275
3rd Place Terry Eagle 274


Seniors Class
1st Place E H Braden 266
2nd Place John Lewis 264
3rd Place Roger Goff 260


Open Class
1st Place William Rose 300 8-12's
2nd Place Mike Yates 300 4-12's
3rd Place Jamie Robertson 293






Thanks to everyone who came out to shoot this weekend. See you May 3rd & 4th for our next tournament!!!


----------



## cj horne (Sep 7, 2010)

Is this place still open??


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sorry but no we closed the doors at the end of the 08 season .Owners health and not enough time .


----------



## kbuck546 (Aug 3, 2009)

If the doors closed who ran the shoot this weekend and are they going to have anymore shoots


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

kbuck546 said:


> If the doors closed who ran the shoot this weekend and are they going to have anymore shoots


This post was originally started in 2008. I believe Wild Turkey Ridge is closed for good so no more shoots.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

kbuck546 said:


> If the doors closed who ran the shoot this weekend and are they going to have anymore shoots


There was no shoot. They have been closed for some time.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Ghost Is my guess if there was a shoot .That Thread was post in 08 like already said .Someone had to dig real deep to find that one .
But you did miss a great shoot at Sage Creek this weekend .


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a shoot next weekend if anyone is Interested.
April 21, 2012

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Marcy please pm me the address to the shoot


----------

